# Yellow Jacket teeth



## TFPace

I'm curious to hear from anyone that's running Vermeer's new yellowjacket teeth.

I am currently using the "pro" tooth and I like it OK. Being able the have two usable cutting surfaces has alot of merit.

Right now it costs me $160.00 to replace all 28 teeth.

To switch over to the yellowjacket system is $550.00. 

Bottom-line, was the conversion worth it?

Thanks guys!

Tom


----------



## lxt

TFPace said:


> I'm curious to hear from anyone that's running Vermeer's new yellowjacket teeth.
> 
> I am currently using the "pro" tooth and I like it OK. Being able the have two usable cutting surfaces has alot of merit.
> 
> Right now it costs me $160.00 to replace all 28 teeth.
> 
> To switch over to the yellowjacket system is $550.00.
> 
> Bottom-line, was the conversion worth it?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Tom


 


without question..................YES!


LXT...........


----------



## Ga. Stumpman

I used the Pro teeth for years. Now use yellow jacket and happy. I do not have to spend as much on teeth.


----------



## equipmentguru

*Green teeth*

You might want to check into green teeth as well.


----------



## TFPace

Thanks guys for your replies!

Tom


----------



## jhg

An excellent system. I switched over from pro teeth and would never go back. Any pocket system that requires you to use a breaker bar and a 250+lb torque wrench just to change a tooth is stupid. Not to mention the drag some of those old style pockets put on the system when in the dirt.

I can run sharp teeth all day every day because it so easy to spin a tooth or change them out. Also, sometimes I get teeth that wear on one side only and can get another cycle out of them by simply putting them on the opposite side of the wheel. 
I get differing rates of tooth wear all over the wheel and can easily adjust teeth to account for that and therefore have a nice even set all the time while getting a lot of life out of them, sometimes four cycles a tooth.

Joshua


----------



## TFPace

Joshua ,

Just to be clear.... you are using Yellow Jacket teeth?

Looking at Green Mfg's I'm uncertain if they sell direct and use dealers too? They need to repair a link that list's dealers.

I did look at some prices... Greenteeth are about $200.00 higher for a conversion versus the Vermeer system. I'd like to hear why the Green system is that much higher... the Green tooth does appear to have more carbide than Vermeer's. This comparison is based on pictures only.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## wheelloader123

I have a Carlton 2500-4 that I upfitted with the greenteeth 700 "tap and turns", and I have a Vermeer SC352 that I purchased with the yellowjackets. Cutting performance is basically identical with sharp teeth, the greenteeth are faster to change (because they are simply knocked out of the pocket with a brass hammer, whereas the vermeer teeth require loosening a nut), the greenteeth have 3 sides, the vermeer have 2 sides. The biggest difference is ease of resharpening the greenteeth as compared to the yellowjackets. The yellowjackets almost aren't pratically resharpenable. I have a gentleman that resharpens our greenteeth for 1.50/tooth (and brings it back to a perfect edge), and we usually get about 3-5 sharpenings before the carbide becomes too thin. All this rambling being said, if you are having to buy a set of teeth and pockets- GO WITH THE GREENTEETH, you will be dollars ahead!


----------



## TFPace

Hello wheelloader123,

Rambling.... you did a perfect job of explaining to differences in the two systems. Looks like I need to further talk with Green Mfg!


----------



## jhg

I am running yellow jackets since I got some new take offs from the dealer for 160.00 including a new set of teeth. (gloat)
I can see what others mean about the yellows being tough to re-sharpen. If worn too far it looks to be hard/impossible to bring a back relief to the edge.
Having experienced how long it takes to loosen the one bolt on the yellows I would not let that influence your choice toward green teeth. Its splitting hairs. 
But if the greens are easy to resharpen, well, thats another kettle of snot altogether...

Joshua, still thinking about going to the multi tip system anyway.


----------



## stumper63

I just converted to the Multi Tip on my 252 with a 35hp Vanguard engine. Put about 35 hours on it so far and I do like the teeth. Broke a couple carbides the first day, go figure, metal rod in first two stumps I did with the new wheel and teeth. My other 252 has the Sandvik wheel, which I loved the cutting action, but was discouraged about wheel wear, having to replace wheel about every 800 hours or so, went through two wheels. 
Since I was doing the engine swap on this other machine I decided to try the Multi Tips at the same time. Cutting action is very smooth, wheel is extremely well-balanced, can hardly tell the wheel is engaged. BTW, I'm running the wheel made by Keith at Alpine Magnum in Olympia, WA. It's a bit different from the stock Multi Tip wheel, not sure what, but apparently better balanced, teeth are the same.

Tooth change is unbelievably simple, really is about a minute to change a tooth.

We'll see what long term usage has to reveal, but for now I really like the Multi Tip. Cost for wheel with teeth was $525. Teeth are $16 each, with each tooth having four carbide tips, six teeth on the wheel.

Didn't mean to go off on the Multi Tip on this thread, but since price is the same or a little less than your Yellow Jacket conversion thought I would weigh in fwiw.

Stumper63


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Just switched over to the yellow jacket teeth from the 1/2 inch sq ones, have done about 40 stumps so far, hardly any wear so far, chipped one the other day on a pc of rebar in stump, simply turned the tooth over and kept on going, i do not resharpen teeth, not worth the trouble imho, discount stumpcutters can retip for 6.50 each or only 8.00 new, leaning toward just buying new at this point only 1.50 diff, and my vermeer dealer will give me a good deal if i buy in quanity, have not done any pine stumps yet, that will be the true test imo as to the value of the teeth, i paid about 300 for the complete change over and that inc some extra teeth..

Overall much impressed with the teeth so far..

Bob..


----------



## StumpAway MS

*Switch sides on the yellow jackets*



jhg said:


> An excellent system. I switched over from pro teeth and would never go back. Any pocket system that requires you to use a breaker bar and a 250+lb torque wrench just to change a tooth is stupid. Not to mention the drag some of those old style pockets put on the system when in the dirt.
> 
> I can run sharp teeth all day every day because it so easy to spin a tooth or change them out. Also, sometimes I get teeth that wear on one side only and can get another cycle out of them by simply putting them on the opposite side of the wheel.
> I get differing rates of tooth wear all over the wheel and can easily adjust teeth to account for that and therefore have a nice even set all the time while getting a lot of life out of them, sometimes four cycles a tooth.
> 
> Joshua



I do the same thing, when their cutting bad, I take them off and put them into a bucket and soak them over night with simple green, to get all the dirt off and then sit them out on a table then use a red marker to mark good sides and mark an X on the bad ones, I put the good marked ones into my Go Agains Bucket and use them to same money. Rotating them saves me money since they can't be resharpened, and I use the auto sweep to help keep them going a little longer too, just turn it down when it starting to cut bad, when I reach negative three on my auto sweep, I change them out.


----------



## Plyscamp

I;m with Stumper63. I to use Multi Tip and have for years. No pockets to eat up horsepower and wear out, no bolts running side to side to egg out the holes in the cutting wheel. Cutting load is tranferred into the wheel not bolts. Carbides to support side to side cutting, easy to change and more than anything else cheaper to run because you dont have all the bolts and pockets to deal with and replace. Anyone can resharpen you don't have to send them out. I have 2 SC252's and a SC505 running this system.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Plyscamp said:


> I;m with Stumper63. I to use Multi Tip and have for years. No pockets to eat up horsepower and wear out, no bolts running side to side to egg out the holes in the cutting wheel. Cutting load is tranferred into the wheel not bolts. Carbides to support side to side cutting, easy to change and more than anything else cheaper to run because you dont have all the bolts and pockets to deal with and replace. Anyone can resharpen you don't have to send them out. I have 2 SC252's and a SC505 running this system.



I talked with Keith the other day about getting a disc for my angle grinder to sharpen
teeth, still don't know whether i will or not, yellow jackets have been holding up very well and
they are not that expensive, not sure if its worth the effort to sharpen, they are such an
improvement over the square teeth....also considering going to the multi tip wheel in the
future when this one wears out,,,,would like to upgrade to the new 372 but at my age not
sure if it would be a good move, the 252 does everything i come up with, just a little slow
on the bigger stumps....

Bob..


----------



## mikewhite85

Don't know a lot about stump grinder teeth as I rented for a long time before buying my own sc 252. I currently have yellowjackets and it's time for new ones. It seems that you can't buy them online but must get them from the dealer? It seems like people have pretty good results with Greenteeth. Can I just throw those in the same slots or do you need new pockets as well? Just don't feel like driving all the way to the dealership if greenteeth are comparable.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

mikewhite85 said:


> Don't know a lot about stump grinder teeth as I rented for a long time before buying my own sc 252. I currently have yellowjackets and it's time for new ones. It seems that you can't buy them online but must get them from the dealer? It seems like people have pretty good results with Greenteeth. Can I just throw those in the same slots or do you need new pockets as well? Just don't feel like driving all the way to the dealership if greenteeth are comparable.



I had a 252 with yellow jackets, loved them,,,i now have a bandit 2150xp with greenteeth, in my opinion they do not hold an edge as well as the yellow jackets, it could just be that the additional hp of the bandit wears them out quicker, i'm not sure, u will have to buy new pockets if u decide to go with the greenteeth, i love my bandit but i'm not sold on the greenteeth..

Bob...


----------



## mikewhite85

OK thanks! For now I'll just but some more yellowjackets.

I also have an alpine magnum and Keith at Sales (i buy teeth CONSTANTLY for that thing- thankfully they are cheaper than conventional teeth) said they just came out with a new system for conventional stump grinders called the Rhino wheel. It looks pretty sweet. I am having trouble uploading pics


----------



## mikewhite85

View attachment 250681


There we go. He also has some videos.

Alpine Rhino Wheel and Teeth

looks cool but not ready to jump on the $600 wheel and $120 set of teeth.


----------



## stumper63

I've been helping test the new Rhino teeth for over two months now. Keith has been testing different carbide grades before settling on the best one. All I can say is, I'M IMPRESSED. I grind full-time with a 35hp 252 and these teeth wear really well and cut extremely smooth and fast. I have already been running the Multi-Tip wheel and teeth for the last 1000 hours on this machine so there is no conversion needed for me.

I hadn't ordered too many Rhino teeth and was short a tooth so I switched back to Multi-Tip teeth on Monday. Anyway, I did a test today on two similar 36" pine stumps. Both had a few lateral roots so probably ground a 6-7' circle. Multi-tip took 36 minutes. Then i change over to the Rhino teeth, took 27 minutes, so a 25% gain. In a 28" fir stump I was taking 3"-4" per forward move and about 1-1/2" depth of cut, done in 12 minutes. And very smooth. 

So if anyone is running a Multi-Tip system already I would recommend giving them a try. Or if you're on the fence about buying a new wheel I would consider it at the top of the pack. I ran the Sandvik on my last machine and loved them, but these are even faster, smoother, and only 6 teeth on the wheel. They really do only take 1 minute to change.

Stumper63


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*Great report ????*

They may be replace able in a Minute unless you actually torqued them tight enough so they wont vibrate loose during a cut otherwise dont get caught with out at least a 5Lb hammer and a sweat band!

further if you torque them to where the problem is reduced the threads pull out of the keeper nuts or the bolts stretch. carbide is so thin that more than 3 sharpenings render the teeth useless 

sorry for the rant


----------



## stumper63

What machine are you running the Rhino teeth on? I haven't had any of the problems you mentioned yet. How many ft. lbs. are you torquing the bolts to when the threads strip or bolt stretches? How many teeth have you had get loose?

What other teeth have you been using that you get more than three sharpenings out of? I've used Pro Series, Sandvik, Multi-Tip before the Rhino, got about three on each of those. Do you sharpen your teeth every day?

Interested to know what's going on in your case.

Stumper63


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

stumper63 said:


> What machine are you running the Rhino teeth on? I haven't had any of the problems you mentioned yet. How many ft. lbs. are you torquing the bolts to when the threads strip or bolt stretches? How many teeth have you had get loose?
> 
> What other teeth have you been using that you get more than three sharpenings out of? I've used Pro Series, Sandvik, Multi-Tip before the Rhino, got about three on each of those. Do you sharpen your teeth every day?
> 
> Interested to know what's going on in your case.
> 
> Stumper63



Carlton 7015 
I tried using the 50 ish ft lbs with the pipe that was supplied and then I checked the torque with my Snap-on Torque Wrench this was no where near enough the harmonics caused the the teeth to vibrate loose constantly even when the torque was systematically increased by 10 Lbs Ft. until I got to about 120 which is nearly 2.5 times the rated torque of that size bolt! the system is unsafe in its current configuration! 

I use the alpine machine green wheel on a 4 1/2 dewalt rechargeable grinder and yes I sharpen my teeth every night and I usually get 40 ish sharpenings I also took part in the testing of this new system I ground 2500+ stumps last fall with it! I was sold on his enthusiasm and the fact that every time he talks he says he uses the words "Fanominal" or "Gunna Change everything" or "this is amazing!" the product does not meet the enthusiasm. if you are having results counter to what I was I am happy for you. But, I switched back to a system that truly gets it done! Every one compares themselves to Sandvic ...... who does Sandvic compare themselves to ? no one because they don't have to. I'm sorry to use product plugs but this buzz needs to have the truth told and too many people are Wowing for all the wrong reasons! 

this system is dangerous! nothing within a 100 foot Radius of the machine is safe Not Windows or Operators. too many topics for one thread And I just want to walk away I'm happy to have a system on my Grinder that works now and it AINT That system!


----------



## stumper63

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Carlton 7015
> I tried using the 50 ish ft lbs with the pipe that was supplied and then I checked the torque with my Snap-on Torque Wrench this was no where near enough the harmonics caused the the teeth to vibrate loose constantly even when the torque was systematically increased by 10 Lbs Ft. until I got to about 120 which is nearly 2.5 times the rated torque of that size bolt! the system is unsafe in its current configuration!
> 
> I use the alpine machine green wheel on a 4 1/2 dewalt rechargeable grinder and yes I sharpen my teeth every night and I usually get 40 ish sharpenings I also took part in the testing of this new system I ground 2500+ stumps last fall with it! I was sold on his enthusiasm and the fact that every time he talks he says he uses the words "Fanominal" or "Gunna Change everything" or "this is amazing!" the product does not meet the enthusiasm. if you are having results counter to what I was I am happy for you. But, I switched back to a system that truly gets it done! Every one compares themselves to Sandvic ...... who does Sandvic compare themselves to ? no one because they don't have to. I'm sorry to use product plugs but this buzz needs to have the truth told and too many people are Wowing for all the wrong reasons!
> 
> this system is dangerous! nothing within a 100 foot Radius of the machine is safe Not Windows or Operators. too many topics for one thread And I just want to walk away I'm happy to have a system on my Grinder that works now and it AINT That system!




So what's going on different now than the first 2500 stumps you ground? Wear on the wheel? Something different happening on your machine? Just trying to wrap my head around the problem when it must have seemed good enough for 2500 stumps, otherwise you wouldn't have made the purchase and kept the product. Keith is very enthusiastic and I agree a product must stand up to the hype.

I have also ground with the Sandvik wheels, actually went through two of them on my last machine. Love the performance, was looking for a wheel that lasts longer when I switched to multi-tip, then Rhino. Got 1200 hours on a Dura Disk II before the welded pockets were worn out (the welds and sides of were eaten away), then got about 900 or so on the new Revolution wheel when it first came out, which was supposed to last way longer due to design changes. Anyway, how many hours are you getting out of the Sandvik wheels? Running the Revolution now?
When this multi-tip/rhino wheel gets worn out I'll have to decide which way to go again. Got about 1400 hours on it so far, should get a fair amount more out of it.

Stumper63


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

stumper63 said:


> So what's going on different now than the first 2500 stumps you ground? Wear on the wheel? Something different happening on your machine? Just trying to wrap my head around the problem when it must have seemed good enough for 2500 stumps, otherwise you wouldn't have made the purchase and kept the product. Keith is very enthusiastic and I agree a product must stand up to the hype.
> 
> Stumper63



I ground about 500 stumps on a bad design wheel the owner felt bad told me that he had a better design and it was awesome >>>>???? so he sent it to me it sucked worse than the first one! I was committed at that point. The owner couldn't get me any type of replacement for 3 weeks and my season was nearly over So I muttled through with customer complaints The Owner gave me 30 excuses .... every thing from His foreman made a Mistake. to he said some Other grinder in So-cal was using the same design wheel for a year and a half and no complaints?I got sick of the Blame game All I knew is I was getting the Shaft! Further I can say if that So-Cal fellow didn't notice that two of the teeth were on exactly the same plane and the machine Thumped the ground like a pile driver Then that fellow #1 doesn't understand the harmonics of his machine, or #2 he is just drinking the Alpinekoolaid. I was forced to use it because I couldn't get a revolution for 5 weeks ..... so I used the bad wheel for the rest of the season much to my detriment, Customer complaints about Chips Every where No safe Place within 100 feet of the Machine Because the velocity that it slings chips off the end of that spoon cutter separates the big chips from the dirt and no manner of extra belting can cure this ailment it segregates the dirt from the wood chips! an unintended consequence to this ailment is also filling the holes back in is much more difficult because there is no dirt in the chips so you cant easily pull the dirt with a rake and a spade does not move the pile easily.... you need a pitch fork and 3 times as much time. I do the whole job the ground is ready to plant when I leave I have advertised this for 10 years! in order to make my jobs = my advertising it took Me 3 times longer 

the Revolution .... I wore out my dura-disk as well in 1300 hrs with many pockets worn out! the revolution when using Long Short Teeth on the leading edge I have 800 hrs with 10 Keepers (@ $17 each) worn out but the wheel is in 97% still the addition of the Long Short tool teeth is the ticket!

Ask the owner if he is doing fine machining does he use a huge cutting Bit(tool) I already Know the answer. a bigger cutting tool means a bigger chip No exceptions! the gigantic spoons on one rotating plane is inefficient and doesn't cut half as well as a worn out Sandvic and further if you learn to sharpen the Sandvic teeth on the machine The Hippo teeth he is selling you will break you at the tune of $100's per week if you don't work very hard It was costing me $200+ per week in tooth bolt and keeper screw ups! the system is unaffordable unsafe and poor at best if Your customers expect a Professional end product!


----------



## ironstumper

I also have used proteeth on both of my machines. For many years. I switched to greenteeth yesterday. Main reason, Easy to resharpen. Only ground 1 stump so far. Extremely happy so far. Will know better tomorrow after an 8 hour day of it on oaks.


----------



## Stumpy0047

*Alpine Rhino is good system....so far*

I posted a question in early January about replacing my wheel on Vermeer 372 stump grinder. I had heard about Alpine Rhino and asked for comments about the system. Alpine is just down the road from me so I visited the factory. I was impressed with the operation and with Keith - the owner of company.

I purchased the Alpine Rhino. So far....using it a little over a month, it works as claimed - even better in some situations. It is lower cost, quicker, smoother and I save fuel and wear on the machine because of it. It has less teeth to wear out and it works great in rocky soil where I operate most of the time. I have yet to replace any teeth and I have cut 200+ stumps so far.

I don't know what happened with Fairbanks Stump but he sounds like an angry man with an ax to grind. Alpine offers a money back guarantee so what gives? 

I found Alpine Machine (Keith) to be very responsive to all of my questions and he is willing to share his knowledge with anyone willing to learn. Alpine Rhino offers a money back guarantee.

Different people have preference to different wheels and they should go with what they like. I realize I have limited experience with the Alpine Rhino wheel system but so far, it is worth the money. Give it a chance, buy something else or shut up.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

Stumpy0047 said:


> I don't know what happened with Fairbanks Stump but he sounds like an angry man with an ax to grind. Alpine offers a money back guarantee so what gives?
> 
> I found Alpine Machine (Keith) to be very responsive to all of my questions and he is willing to share his knowledge with anyone willing to learn. Alpine Rhino offers a money back guarantee.
> 
> Different people have preference to different wheels and they should go with what they like. I realize I have limited experience with the Alpine Rhino wheel system but so far, it is worth the money. Give it a chance, buy something else or shut up.



Yep I wouldn't say I have an Axe to grind But defiantly a Grinder Tooth If you don't Know what happened feel free to go back a few posts I believe I am very specific about what happened! and as to the Money back Guarantee I was told that that he would think about he has not given me a decision as he said he would by the first of March 2013...... I bought his DANGEROUS Wheel in August of 2012???????????? ...... and as to the Money back grantee I purchased one of His Stump grinders 3 years ago from a fellow in Tennessee off of Ebay because Kieth wouldn't give his money back either. You opened this can of worms as I have stated before I have more than enough Video Proof Financial documentation and years of experience with this guy Id be happy to share it with anyone! 
yes Kieth is responsive and relatively Knowledgeable about grinding theory but he is a Salesman at heart and if you can ever get past the BS and Bravado you will find him to be Promoting him self! if you look at the evidence (that he defiantly doesn't gain through scientific Method) you find mostly counter to his assertions. 

Give it a chance you say? I think over 2500 stumps is more than a fair chance and I did Buy some thing else The revolution by New River and yes it does do what it says it should and then some!


----------



## howel07264

TFPace said:


> I'm curious to hear from anyone that's running Vermeer's new yellowjacket teeth.
> 
> I am currently using the "pro" tooth and I like it OK. Being able the have two usable cutting surfaces has alot of merit.
> 
> Right now it costs me $160.00 to replace all 28 teeth.
> 
> To switch over to the yellowjacket system is $550.00.
> 
> Bottom-line, was the conversion worth it?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Tom


 I like greenteeth 1100's, lots of carbide, 3 cutting sides and cost $13.95 each 28 teeth....$392


----------



## Plyscamp

I dont have a clue what Fairbanks problems are and really dont care. I have been running Multi Tip longer than anyone in the United States and worked with Kieth thru the development of that system. There were good changes and bad changes as it was developed but in the end Kieth made it a dynamite system. I also worked with Kieth on the Alpine teeth and went thru the aggrevation of bad sloder by vendors and various carbide changes, but in the end he resolved all those problems.

Developing new products does not happen overnight. I spent a good portion of my life in manufcturing of lawn and garden products and I can assure you no one in manufacturing will work harder than Kieth to continually improve his products.

I can also tell you if someone is unhappy with his product and can't get satisfaction there is more to the story than is being told.

Now some may read this and think there is payback going on but I assure you I pay full retail just like everbody else and that includes test teeth and wheels. I just appriciate a manufacturer who never stops improving product, making things better for there customers.

I cant say I have never had a bolt work loose on Multi Tip, but when I have i am crashing rock like a crusher. It would be interesting to hear the other side of the story. Kieth are you out there?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

As everybody probably knows i traded my 2150 xp for a 2550 xp all hydraulic, love
it, and bandit is allways trying to improve it, they just put a counter weight on it when
i took it in for the new cutter wheel update,,,all at no charge.....

When i bought it the greenteeth wheel was on it and right after i bought it they switched over
to the revolution wheel, just my luck....i am running 900 series reds and very happy with
them, just wish i could find someone that would retip them, maybe by next year i can afford
to switch over to the revolution wheel, al i can say is if the revolution wheel is an improvement over the greenteeth then it is one hell of a system, kind of concerned about the teeth cost..

I liked the yellow jacket teeth on my old sc252 also, good system, so all in all i thinks it comes
down to personal preference, we all are looking for a better mouse-trap all the time, lot of variables involved, hp, etc...

Bob....


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> When i bought it the greenteeth wheel was on it and right after i bought it they switched over
> to the revolution wheel, just my luck....i am running 900 series reds and very happy with
> them, just wish i could find someone that would retip them, maybe by next year i can afford
> to switch over to the revolution wheel, al i can say is if the revolution wheel is an improvement over the greenteeth then it is one hell of a system, kind of concerned about the teeth cost..
> 
> 
> Bob....



Well Bob, 
Even with my Dura-disk Once I started to sharpen my Teeth on the machine every night after work I cut my teeth cost to 20% of the year before! and I had sharp teeth every morning! ( making me pretty fast all the time!) my Annual tooth cost is rarely over 700 for the year and I make well over 8000 stumps a year turn into saw dust roots and all so if there is dirt and gravel You know I get into it! the only time honestly that I have to replace teeth is if I hit something I shouldn't have or after the teeth get sharpened 40+ times the tool shank gets thin and bends .... again if I hit something ! 

Jon
with the New Reveloution Wheel I expect to see the same tooth wear just the longevity of the wheel IS much greater I have a friend in Ohio with a vermeer SC1152 that has 3 1500 hr seasons on his right now! and it still looks Great!


----------



## ironstumper

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Well Bob,
> Even with my Dura-disk Once I started to sharpen my Teeth on the machine every night after work I cut my teeth cost to 20% of the year before! and I had sharp teeth every morning! ( making me pretty fast all the time!) my Annual tooth cost is rarely over 700 for the year and I make well over 8000 stumps a year turn into saw dust roots and all so if there is dirt and gravel You know I get into it! the only time honestly that I have to replace teeth is if I hit something I shouldn't have or after the teeth get sharpened 40+ times the tool shank gets thin and bends .... again if I hit something !
> 
> Jon
> with the New Reveloution Wheel I expect to see the same tooth wear just the longevity of the wheel IS much greater I have a friend in Ohio with a vermeer SC1152 that has 3 1500 hr seasons on his right now! and it still looks Great!



Fairbanks Stump, You say you "sharpen teeth every night on the machine" I'm curious what setup you use to do that. I haven't found a wheel to put on my angle grinder that would sharpen carbide and when I physically hold my bench grinder with a green wheel it gets tiring quickly (and dangerous). Do you mind sharing?


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

ironstumper said:


> Fairbanks Stump, You say you "sharpen teeth every night on the machine" I'm curious what setup you use to do that. I haven't found a wheel to put on my angle grinder that would sharpen carbide and when I physically hold my bench grinder with a green wheel it gets tiring quickly (and dangerous). Do you mind sharing?



I use a Diamond Agg Green Wheel that fits my 4.5 Dewalt Rechargable Angle grinder I am looking for a new supplier The place I used to get them Is either no longer in business Or changed their Phone number I cant get ahold of them .... if I find a new supplier Ill msg you currently Im still using the same wheel I started with 3 years later I just dress it with a ceramic constantly they literally last forever! Ive even used it to sharpen a buddys rayco teeth

sorry Im not more help!


----------



## treepig

Just bought my Sc252 and it has yellow jacket teeth on it. Been searching on line half the night trying to find somewhere to buy some more teeth and cannot find anywhere. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Eq Broker

Hi Treepig,

You can only purchase them from Vermeer. I carry GreenTeeth which will give you 3 cutting edges. I converted 3 customers this week from Yellow Jackets to GreenTeeth. Two of the machines were SC252. You would need the 700 series for your machine and they're less expensive than Yellow Jackets.

Please let me know if I can help you.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Erwin

I use yellow jacket teeth on my Vermeer sc60tx exclusively now. I used to use green teeth on my other machine. ever since I set up my angle grinder on-machine sharpening system, if the teeth can not be sharpened on the machine, I'll never buy it, for obvious reasons! I might look into a new wheel design in the future that uses fewer teeth though.


----------



## Erwin

just found out that rhino (u can sharpen it on the machine) is over 2K for the wheel and 8 teeth assembly, and over 3K if u goes with theire new design.


----------

